# يا رب السلام املأ قلوبنا سلام



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2013)

يا رب السلام املأ قلوبنا سلام ...
يا رب ازرع الارض سلام... 
طبول الحرب تقرع في كل مكان.... 
ونحن خائفون مثل كل انسان... 
نتوسل اليك ان تبعد مرّ الكأس عنا وعن بلادنا 
وعن عائلاتنا وبيوتنا وارزاقنا..... 
يا رب نرجوك ان تحمينا وتبعد الاشرار عنا 
ومن اجرامهم تنقذنا.... 
كل ما نراه ونسمعه يخيفنا ولكن كلامك ربي يشجعنا.... 
منك نستمد قوّتنا وصليبك هو سلاحنا....
 ارحمنا يا رب .... ارحمنا ... امين​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2013)

*آمين
يسوع يباركك ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين*​
> 
> *يسوع يباركك ويفرح قلبك*​




كل الشكر لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك  ​


----------

